# Flats & Bay 16



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It is a sweet ride. Good motor choice as well


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a nice looking boat. I really like that photo.

Mick


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

i have the same boat... i love it... hey do you know buy any chance where I can get the factory push pole holders? i am going crazy looking for them, intrested in selling yours? lol


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

No idea where to get them now. Mine came with the boat when I bought it from the original owner. I had to install them myself. If you are truly interested I might be willing to sell them to you. I need to make sure I have all the pieces.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have the 16 also and love it. Just got done redoing the whole boat. New wiring and bilge n live well. Turned it into a side console.


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

> No idea where to get them now. Mine came with the boat when I bought it from the original owner. I had to install them myself. If you are truly interested I might be willing to sell them to you. I need to make sure I have all the pieces.


yes please I am intrested in buying them if you sell them keep im informed, hey BTAP post pics man ill like to see what it looks like with a side console, i also changed console on mine went a little bigger


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

We have an 18' and love it! Super dry ride! I can make you some pole holders, I can use ours for a template, pm if your interested


----------



## k.cheshire (Jan 14, 2011)

I just bought the same boat a few days ago, havent even got any new slime on her yet. Love the color they used on the hull. I was wondering about the push pole hokders as well. Someone in the past took them off and i was just going to remount them on the top of the deck. Im wondering if i could just buy some after market holders and make them work. I was kind of leary of letting a push pole ride like that. What do u guys think?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

We have not had any problems to date. It's super nice having the pole down below and not on the deck. Never have to worry about kicking it or it getting in the way. We put a zip tie on the pole, the head of the tie keeps the pole from sliding back. Befor that we had a lanyard from the ring on the back of the boat through the foot. I'll post a pic to better explain what I'm talking about tomorrow.


----------



## k.cheshire (Jan 14, 2011)

Could u also post a pic of the trolling motor. The anchor locker leaves very little space and im worried that i wouldnt be able to fit one without having to bolts on the outer part of the deck, outside of the hull, which would be ugly to see and may mess up the gel coat. Thanks.


----------

